# Manager Flap Flap



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2012)

.















































:rotfl:

(scusate non ho resistito)


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Arianna (9 Luglio 2012)

Invidio a Tebe una cosa sola: il ventilatore a soffitto! :sonar:


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Arianna;bt4244 ha detto:
			
		

> Invidio a Tebe una cosa sola: il ventilatore a soffitto! :sonar:


Io ce l'ho da terra...:carneval:


----------



## Arianna (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4245 ha detto:
			
		

> Io ce l'ho da terra...:carneval:


Ce l'ho anch'io, regolabile in altezza come voglio.
Ma quello da soffitto è tutt'altra goduria...


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4242 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl: :rotfl:


quoto
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Arianna;bt4246 ha detto:
			
		

> Ce l'ho anch'io, regolabile in altezza come voglio.
> Ma quello da soffitto è tutt'altra goduria...




Mi partono i viaggi mentali e mi viene paura che si stacchi la pala dal soffitto e che mi tagli in mille pezzettini...


----------



## Tebe (9 Luglio 2012)

Tu. Sei. Crudele.


Adesso vado ad aprire un blog su iobloggo o qualcosa del genere e qui non vengo più.

:blank:

Anzi no.
Vado nel forum delle BimbeMinkia a cercare consiglio da loro.

:blank::blank:


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4249 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi partono i viaggi mentali e mi viene paura che si stacchi la pala dal soffitto e che mi tagli in mille pezzettini...


capisco,. Un pò come a me che ho sempre paura che lo specchio sul soffitto del motel si stacchi e mi soglioli.


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Arianna;bt4246 ha detto:
			
		

> Ce l'ho anch'io, regolabile in altezza come voglio.
> *Ma quello da soffitto è tutt'altra goduria.*..


Si. ammetto. E' davvero una goduria.


----------

